# Le magie del giovane Ibrahimovic. Con il Malmoe. Video



## admin (18 Settembre 2014)

Tv4Sport, emittente televisiva svedese, ha dedicato un filmato alle prodezze del giovane Zlatan Ibrahimovic, quando militava in patria con la maglia del Malmoe. Ibra, prima di trasferirsi nei più grandi club europei, è cresciuto ed ha giocato nella prima squadra del club svedese dal 1999 al 2001. 

Qui in basso, al secondo post, la clip con le magie del giovane Ibrahimovic.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2014)




----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Settembre 2014)

un altra categoria.Mi dispiacerà moltissimo quando darà l addio al calcio,vedere i suoi gol è uno spettacolo.


----------



## Marilson (18 Settembre 2014)

Il piu grande attaccante degli ultimi 12 anni


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il piu grande attaccante degli ultimi 12 anni



Calma. 
Sta sicuramente tra i primi 3, questo è pacifico.


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2014)

Ibrahimovic ha capito che tutto il suo talento ed i suoi "colpi" dovevano essere al servizio di squadra e risultato, ha capito questo, che sembra facile ma non lo è. E questa è l'intelligenza di una persona che poi fa la differenza, che ti fa diventare un campione e non un eterno incompiuto. Oltre a questo è da sottolineare la professionalità e l'impegno nel quotidiano, assolutamente fuori dal comune.

Esempio pratico? Balotelli ed Ibrahimovic.

Ecco, Mario questo passaggio non l'ha mai fatto e se non lo farà la sua carriera a grandi linee sarà quella di Antonio Cassano, non quella di Zlatan Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il piu grande attaccante degli ultimi 12 anni



Sheva, Henry, Eto'o sono stati più forti di Ibra...e ovviamente Messi e Ronaldo.

Io adoro Ibra, ma certi quì esagerano proprio. Leggevo "Ibra miglior giocatore di sempre". Ma per favore.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sheva, Henry, Eto'o sono stati più forti di Ibra...e ovviamente Messi e Ronaldo.
> 
> Io adoro Ibra, ma certi quì esagerano proprio. Leggevo "Ibra miglior giocatore di sempre". Ma per favore.



Come qualità individuali Ibra sta sotto solo ai due marziani, ma è superiore a quelli che hai citato, dai.

Poi se parliamo di Champions allora il discorso cambia.


----------



## Marilson (19 Settembre 2014)

Ibrahimovic secondo solo a Ronaldo (il Ronaldo del 97-98), altrimenti andrei più indietro con gli anni. Henry è un giocatore di calcio? Eto'o chi è? Anche il nostro miglior Sheva è dietro a Ibra.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2014)

Non ho capito se la parte su Henry è sarcastica o seria, perchè fosse seria mi preoccuperei e non poco.


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Settembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic secondo solo a Ronaldo (il Ronaldo del 97-98), altrimenti andrei più indietro con gli anni. Henry è un giocatore di calcio? Eto'o chi è? Anche il nostro miglior Sheva è dietro a Ibra.


hai esagerato con le definizioni di henry ed eto'o, ma sono sostanzialmente d'accordo...ibrahimovic per me è più forte di henry,eto'o e sheva.
Tutti grandi giocatori, ma ibra è più fenomeno secondo me


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> *Sheva, Henry, Eto'o* sono stati più forti di Ibra...e ovviamente Messi e Ronaldo.


Concordo, la differenza è che Ibra ha fatto la differenza anche dopo i 30 anni, a differenza dei tre, però se ragioniamo in questo modo, anche Di Natale è migliore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> hai esagerato con le definizioni di henry ed eto'o, ma sono sostanzialmente d'accordo...ibrahimovic per me è più forte di henry,eto'o e sheva.
> Tutti grandi giocatori, ma ibra è più fenomeno secondo me



di sheva no, mai nella vita, mai..


----------



## Marilson (19 Settembre 2014)

thierry henri ha fatto una sola cosa buona nella sua carriera. Segnare alla Lazio quando giocava nella Juve nel 1999.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Settembre 2014)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> hai esagerato con le definizioni di henry ed eto'o, ma sono sostanzialmente d'accordo...ibrahimovic per me è più forte di henry,eto'o e sheva.
> Tutti grandi giocatori, ma ibra è più fenomeno secondo me



Anche secondo me.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Come qualità individuali Ibra sta sotto solo ai due marziani, ma è superiore a quelli che hai citato, dai.
> 
> Poi se parliamo di Champions allora il discorso cambia.



Tecnicamente anche Ganso è un Fenomeno, poi abbiamo visto che fine ha fatto.
Sheva, Henry, Eto'o facevano sfracelli ovunque, in Campionato, in Champions, con la Nazionale. Per questo motivo Ibra non può essere paragonato a loro.

Sheva inferiore ad Ibra è da Ban a vita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Concordo, la differenza è che Ibra ha fatto la differenza anche dopo i 30 anni, a differenza dei tre, però se ragioniamo in questo modo, anche Di Natale è migliore.



Ma quei tre a 30 anni avevano vinto tutto, non avevano più motivazione. Ibra ancora corre dietro alla Champions.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> thierry henri ha fatto una sola cosa buona nella sua carriera. Segnare alla Lazio quando giocava nella Juve nel 1999.



[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Snake (19 Settembre 2014)

posate il fiasco


----------



## Marilson (19 Settembre 2014)

e di brutto anche


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic secondo solo a Ronaldo (il Ronaldo del 97-98), altrimenti andrei più indietro con gli anni. Henry è un giocatore di calcio? Eto'o chi è? Anche il nostro miglior Sheva è dietro a Ibra.



Eto'o ed Henry non si possono discutere.

Ti ricordi Ucraina-Svezia Euro 2012? Sheva (alla terzultima partita in carriera) vs Ibra (aveva fatto la sua miglior stagione da noi) = 2-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> posate il fiasco



Chi?


----------



## Snake (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Chi?


chi mette Ibra davanti ad Henry, Sheva ed Eto'o


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> chi mette Ibra davanti ad Henry, Sheva ed Eto'o



Esatto. Infatti ci sono rimasto a leggere tutti quei commenti pro Ibra.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Settembre 2014)

Ibra è un grande, ma Eto'o, Henry e Sheva gli sono 1-2 spanne sopra non scherziamo. E poi per come parlate degli ultimi tre, pare vi riferiate ai giocatori visti negli ultimi anni di carriera.


----------



## Marilson (19 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Eto'o ed Henry non si possono discutere.
> 
> Ti ricordi Ucraina-Svezia Euro 2012? Sheva (alla terzultima partita in carriera) vs Ibra (aveva fatto la sua miglior stagione da noi) = 2-1



come fai a giudicare sheva vs ibra da una singola partita, per di piu' un'inutile ucraina-svezia? Sheva e Ibra hanno avuto la sfortuna di giocare entrambi per nazionali sfigate, quindi mi concentrerei piu' su quello che hanno fatto con i club. Non tanto di trofei vinti, ma di gol e giocate. Ibra e' un giocatore fantastico, ricordatevi che quando partono queste discussioni si finisce sempre alla Maradona vs Pele, Mazzola vs Rivera ecc. le opinioni sono, giustamente, personali.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Settembre 2014)

Io, personalmente, oltre a Sheva ed Henry, metto davanti a Ibra anche Van Nistelrooy.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io, personalmente, oltre a Sheva ed Henry, metto davanti a Ibra anche Van Nistelrooy.



ma anche ronaldo il fenomeno


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> come fai a giudicare sheva vs ibra da una singola partita, per di piu' un'inutile ucraina-svezia? Sheva e Ibra hanno avuto la sfortuna di giocare entrambi per nazionali sfigate, quindi mi concentrerei piu' su quello che hanno fatto con i club. Non tanto di trofei vinti, ma di gol e giocate. Ibra e' un giocatore fantastico, ricordatevi che quando partono queste discussioni si finisce sempre alla Maradona vs Pele, Mazzola vs Rivera ecc. le opinioni sono, giustamente, personali.



Si però se dico che secondo me Di Natale è il più forte italiano dopo Baggio e Del Piero dico una stupidata.

Cioè Henry ha fatto vincere di tutto e di più all'Arsenal. Non scherziamo su. Ad OGGI Ibra viene dopo i due alieni [quelli sono un pò fuori classifica per quasi tutti nella storia ma tant'è] ma in generale se la gioca.


----------



## prebozzio (19 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma anche ronaldo il fenomeno


Mi auguro che nessuno metta in discussione questo


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che nessuno metta in discussione questo



Infatti, mi sembra strano che nessuno lo citava


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Si però se dico che secondo me Di Natale è il più forte italiano dopo Baggio e Del Piero dico una stupidata.
> 
> Cioè Henry ha fatto vincere di tutto e di più all'Arsenal. Non scherziamo su. Ad OGGI Ibra viene dopo i due alieni [quelli sono un pò fuori classifica per quasi tutti nella storia ma tant'è] ma in generale se la gioca.



totti è superiore anche a del piero, se la gioca con baggio anche se per me baggio è superiore..


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> totti è superiore anche a del piero, se la gioca con baggio anche se per me baggio è superiore..



Mah, se vedo cosa ha vinto Del Piero e cosa ha vinto Totti francamente si fatica a dire che il secondo è meglio del primo. A livello internazionale Alex ha fatto decisamente di più di Francesco e questo credo basti per definirlo migliore, fermo restando che parliamo di due grandissimi del calcio italiano e confrontarli lo trovo alquanto insensato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah, se vedo cosa ha vinto Del Piero e cosa ha vinto Totti francamente si fatica a dire che il secondo è meglio del primo. A livello internazionale Alex ha fatto decisamente di più di Francesco e questo credo basti per definirlo migliore, fermo restando che parliamo di due grandissimi del calcio italiano e confrontarli lo trovo alquanto insensato.



per giudicare un giocatore non si deve guardare solo cosa ha vinto, del piero giocava nella juve..io cerco di vedere oltre, per me a livello di talento calcistico totti è superiore e baggio è superiore ad entrambi e anche quest'ultimo ha vinto molto meno di del piero..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> come fai a giudicare sheva vs ibra da una singola partita, per di piu' un'inutile ucraina-svezia? Sheva e Ibra hanno avuto la sfortuna di giocare entrambi per nazionali sfigate, quindi mi concentrerei piu' su quello che hanno fatto con i club. Non tanto di trofei vinti, ma di gol e giocate. Ibra e' un giocatore fantastico, ricordatevi che quando partono queste discussioni si finisce sempre alla Maradona vs Pele, Mazzola vs Rivera ecc. le opinioni sono, giustamente, personali.



Ma ovviamente non giudico da quella partita, ma li Sheva ha dimostrato di essere per l'ennesima volta più forte di Ibra IN EUROPA.
Ibra in Champions (come puoi vedere quì http://www.milanworld.net/gol-attac...se-finale-della-champions-league-vt12365.html) ha fatto 7 gol su 33 partite nella fase finale di Champions, mentre Sheva ne ha fatti 18 su 32 eh (capocannoniere quando era con la Dinamo!!!) Per poco non andava in Finale sempre con la Dinamo.

Ibra è nettamente superiore in Campionato.
Shevchenko nelle partite importanti la metteva dentro (record di gol nel Derby di Milano), aveva due palle enormi.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> per giudicare un giocatore non si deve guardare solo cosa ha vinto, del piero giocava nella juve..io cerco di vedere oltre, per me a livello di talento calcistico totti è superiore e baggio è superiore ad entrambi e anche quest'ultimo ha vinto molto meno di del piero..



Poco c'entra dove giochi, Totti ha fatto una scelta precisa rifiutando grossi club, ovvio ne avrebbe preso atto a livello di trofei e di conseguenza palcoscenico. E' inutile, Del Piero rimarrà quello dei gol nelle finali pesanti, Totti quello dei gol nei derby della capitale. 

PS. Baggio ha vinto una cosa che si chiama PALLONE D'ORO  

Ad ogni modo stop, siamo off topic! Sorry!


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2014)

Il palmares ragazzi conta relativamente, anche secondo me Totti è superiore ad Alex come qualità.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Settembre 2014)

Ibra è cattivo (sportivamente parlando) è il centravanti ideale della mia squadra...gli altri sono un pò fighetti e molli..solo Maradona incarnava il talento e la cattiveria come ibra
guardatevi il gol che fece in ajax roda..anche se la difesa.......


----------



## numero 3 (20 Settembre 2014)

Ops.....Ajax-Nac breda...gol del 4 a 1 o del 5 a 1..non ricordo bene..


----------



## prebozzio (20 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il palmares ragazzi conta relativamente, anche secondo me Totti è superiore ad Alex come qualità.


Sono d'accordo, a mio parere l'ha superato con gli ultimi straordinari anni di carriera.


----------



## The P (20 Settembre 2014)

uno degli attaccanti più completi della storia del calcio. Solo il signor Marco Van Basten gli era superiore per completezza, ma solo perchè più decisivo.


----------



## Principe (20 Settembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> uno degli attaccanti più completi della storia del calcio. Solo il signor Marco Van Basten gli era superiore per completezza, ma solo perchè più decisivo.



Mah ..... Io mi prendo sempre sheva dopo van basten ovviamente .


----------

